# Nature Boys vs Car Mate rod case



## ksong

Japanese Car Mate and Nature Boys rod cases are regarded as the best rod cases. 
Some asked about both rods and here are my review of the cases after examining both.
*Weight*
Car Mate : 6.5 oz
Nature Boys 'R': 11 1/4 oz
Car Mate is very light. Nature Boys has smaller, light size model, but I can not check it at this moment. 
*Durability/Strength*
Nature Boys heavy-duty rod case as its weight is almost twice heavier than Car Mate's. Car Mate is not frabile rod case either, but there is no question that Nature Boys cases are much stronger and durable
*Length*
Without extention, the length of Nature Boys 'R' is about 6'4" and Car Mate is about 5'7" without extension.
As you see in the picture, I put 6' Tuna Spinper top tection for comparison. 
























* There is ligher, smaller model of Nature Boys, but they are not available for review.
*Extension*
Both can be extended. The extension of Car Mate rod case is very similar to normal American rod cases while Nature Boys uses holes to fit in. 
While the method of Car Mate use is very convenient, the method of Nature Boys is secure and strong. 








*Capacity*
I thought Nature Boys can hold more rods as it is bigger than Car Mate. But I was wrong. Car Mate has bigger size of rod container as you see in the picture.


----------



## mcgolfer

thanks for the review on the cases. now for the most important part. what is the pricing and do you have them available? i think i need a nature boy case.....rick


----------



## ksong

mcgolfer said:


> thanks for the review on the cases. now for the most important part. what is the pricing and do you have them available? i think i need a nature boy case.....rick


The Nature Boys in black and Carmate is just below $200, but the other colors ( orange, red and blue) are $60 highger while the price is same for Carmate regardless color.


----------



## captdc

*captdc*

How many rods does the Nature Boys hold and what is the maximum length rod you can put in on and what is the maximum length will the airlines that fly internationally let you bring without extra charge such as Contanintal air line to Panama?


----------



## ksong

captdc said:


> How many rods does the Nature Boys hold and what is the maximum length rod you can put in on and what is the maximum length will the airlines that fly internationally let you bring without extra charge such as Contanintal air line to Panama?


I have used both rod cases.
When I want to travel light for fishing trip, I prefer Carmate as it is shorter and light. 
Nature Boys are heavy, but it is heavy duty rod case.

If your rod is 7' or longer, Carmate rod case doesn't fit.
I had two 7' rod when I went to 16 days Excel trip out of San Diego and I tried to use Carmate rod case first, but I found any rod longer than 6'8" didn't fit to the case.
You can carry rods upto 7'6" in the Nature Boys.
I put as many as 10-11 fishing rods in Nature Boys.


----------

